# New wing or can it be rescued?



## minibbb (Mar 9, 2012)

I'm soon to be picking up a Suzuki jimny. The front wing is damaged where the wind blew the door open and curled the edge of the wing inwards.

Paint damage consists of the edges being scuffed and light surface rust. I was wondering the the wing could be removed and panel beaten or would I need a new one?

The whole car is now pink as opposed to its original red so will need attacking with the DA asap!


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

You could fix it, but I would imagine the wings are so cheap and fairly available, that I would just get a new one. A decent body shop would have it sorted in no time. You could even D.I.Y it, if it's a bolt on job.


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

yeah id replace that..


----------



## Princy (Dec 14, 2011)

steveo3002 said:


> yeah id replace that..


Me too


----------



## Porkypig (Jun 20, 2012)

Almost anything is repairable to some extent, but cost wise a replacem,ent is going to the best there my freind me thinks. Check ebay for one. I bought a bonnet for a polo in the righ colur for £20 plus post once. Job done!:thumb:


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

Would cost more in labour to repair that than to replace it, buy a genuine replacement if you can as often the cheaper pattern wings can be a PITA to fit and align.

Alex


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

You'd probably get a red salvaged one for a Jimny..


----------



## minibbb (Mar 9, 2012)

Thanks for the replies everyone. I've been trying to find a wing in colour for the last few days but haven't come across one yet apart from one from 24/7 spares for £160.

I'm buying the car for £400 so don't want to spend too much on it if it can be helped!

Ill keep my eyes peeled for one in colour and snap it up!


----------



## Bod42 (Jun 4, 2009)

400 for a jimny thats a bargain. I had trouble picking up MOT failures for offroading for that price.


----------



## minibbb (Mar 9, 2012)

Bod42 said:


> 400 for a jimny thats a bargain. I had trouble picking up MOT failures for offroading for that price.


I know tell me about it! When I heard it was up for grabs at that price I bit the guy's arm off! Only negatives are the damaged wing and the fact it has 109K on the clock.

Can't Knock £400 for a 2005 reg car, will stick a project thread up when I get it!


----------



## moosh (May 8, 2011)

Mate that could be sorted very easily i have fixed way worse than that and if your only spending £400 on the vehicle and not wanting to spend any more i would D I Y it.


----------



## minibbb (Mar 9, 2012)

moosh said:


> Mate that could be sorted very easily i have fixed way worse than that and if your only spending £400 on the vehicle and not wanting to spend any more i would D I Y it.


I was thinking unbolt the wing and hammer it flat with a block of wood to protect the metal? If I can pick a wing up for £50 then happy days but want to keep spending to a minimum.


----------

